

Ask HN: Can you relate to what this investor says? - hacker_jumper

This was interesting - In the video Julie Meyer talks about what her investment company looks for in startups and entrepreneurs. What's especially interesting is the 90 hour week.<p>Personally, I find myself working 90+ hour weeks more often than not with http://www.corsvi.com although recently I've decided to place importance on sleep(!) to keep balanced and healthy (it also helps with thinking clearer).<p>What do you guys think, can you relate to what Julie talks about? Interested in hearing your views/experiences.<p>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiJtAOBceM8
======
chris_dcosta
She's also reasonably popular with the BBC - featuring on their Dragons Den
reality TV series, and now in the online version.

I think it's very easy for VCs who court the media to rely on statements like
this. They don't have to do the work. But I also think it's pretty
irresponsible: it seems to suggest that success requires this level of effort
and that if you don't commit yourself to a 90 hour working week, you'll fail.
I'd hate to see someone take on a 90hour working week for any extended period
without suffering mental and physical issues.

I've no doubt passionate people can live and breath their projects, but that's
a different thing altogether. We all know that you can feel like that when you
believe in your project and it's going well.

My advice, for what it's worth is give it your best shot, learn when things
don't work out, and be prepared to evolve your idea to overcome hurdles.

------
hugo31370
Every time a person talk of hours of work as a requirement or measurement a
puppy dies. I think she's trying to convey that passion and dedication are
key, but the 90 hours reference is unfortunate. Why 90 and not 100 or 80?

Efficiency is they real metric. I know people who can do in 2 hours what for
others would take 4 or 5 hours.

Now, I do think if you're passionate about your idea, you're constantly
thinking about it, and you're going to spend a lot of sleepless nights in
order to build it. I think passion and dedication is a requirement but I don't
like the hour mark.

